# T. tamalonica (New Guinea shield mantis)



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2007)

Subadult female







Adult male






Adult female


----------



## Borya (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, looks impressive! And how big the female is?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a clean mantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 11, 2007)

> Wow, looks impressive! And how big the female is?


I had 5 adult females, 4 of them reached 10 cm and 1 was 9.5 cm.


----------

